Ask HN: What will you buy for black friday? - jklepatch
======
JohnFen
Nothing.

For me, black friday is a day to lay low and avoid all retail establishments
to the greatest degree possible.

------
drdeca
I wasn’t planning on buying anything on (or “for”) black friday.

------
jolmg
I'd buy a laptop, but I'd probably get better value for my money by buying it
used though eBay anyways, so there's no point in rushing.

